# emergesync e poi??

## JuradaXP

Intanto ciao a tutti, felice anno nuovo e parto subito con la mia prima domanda insulsa:

Oh, finalmente un altro punto in cui mi fermo...

# emerge sync

# emerge -up world

mi fa un elenco di pacchetti, esempio:

[ebuild U] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r6 [1.60-r4]

Come mi devo comportare qui?

che comando do??? Facciamo finta che devo scaricare net.tools, che comando do??

----------

## bsolar

emerge -up world vuole dire emerge --update --pretend world. Serve per avere un idea di cosa succederà se dovessi fare emerge --update world.

Probabilmente quindi devi fare 

```
# emerge -u world
```

Se sei nell'installazione è consigliato ma non strettamente necessario.

----------

## JuradaXP

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> emerge -up world vuole dire emerge --update --pretend world. Serve per avere un idea di cosa succederà se dovessi fare emerge --update world.
> 
> Probabilmente quindi devi fare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si, fatto ma io intendevo se dovevo aggiungfere il nome dei pacchetti che mi ha listato e come scrivere il comando in base ai pacchetti che ho scelto.

PS= sono no neofita, di più!   :Laughing: 

Ho anche GRP (ho scaricato la iso da 650 mb), in questo caso emerge non serve? passo alla  fase 15 (usare grp) della guida ufficiale?

----------

## bsolar

Se fai emerge -u world il programma aggiorna tutti i pacchetti che hai visto in emerge -up world automaticamente.

Puoi fare come vuoi, dipende se vuoi un sistema aggiornato alle ultime novità o ti va bene com'è.

----------

## JuradaXP

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Se fai emerge -u world il programma aggiorna tutti i pacchetti che hai visto in emerge -up world automaticamente.
> 
> Puoi fare come vuoi, dipende se vuoi un sistema aggiornato alle ultime novità o ti va bene com'è.

 

Ti ringrazio, posso passare allora alla fase 5....

Come posso intanto installare vi??? Non mi trovo mica bene con nano....

----------

## JuradaXP

 *JuradaXP wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Se fai emerge -u world il programma aggiorna tutti i pacchetti che hai visto in emerge -up world automaticamente.
> 
> Puoi fare come vuoi, dipende se vuoi un sistema aggiornato alle ultime novità o ti va bene com'è. 
> 
> Ti ringrazio, posso passare allora alla fase 5....
> ...

 

volevo dire fase 15 (GRP)

----------

## bsolar

Per installare vi fai 'emerge vi'. Se invece vuoi installare pippo fai 'emerge pippo'   :Rolling Eyes: 

Passa pure a GRP senza aggiornare il sistema se ne hai voglia.

 *Quote:*   

> The stage3 tarball is already configured for your system. There is not much to do for this stage, but it is a very good idea to update your system to the newest available packages.

 

Parla di "buona idea", non di necessità.

----------

## JuradaXP

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Per installare vi fai 'emerge vi'. Se invece vuoi installare pippo fai 'emerge pippo'  
> 
> Passa pure a GRP senza aggiornare il sistema se ne hai voglia.
> 
>  *Quote:*   The stage3 tarball is already configured for your system. There is not much to do for this stage, but it is a very good idea to update your system to the newest available packages. 
> ...

 

ma io avevo già fatto emerge -u world

----------

